# How will the outcome of the election effect your preps?



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If Hillary wins you will do anything different? What if Trump wins?

Please don't turn this into a political thread, we have enough of those.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Won't change mine in the least no matter who wins. Presidents don't cause natural disasters and an economic disaster, EMP or invasion could happen on anyone's watch.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My preparations are only impacted by resources I have to spend. Those resources are time and money. Not politics.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hillary:

If I had any firearms left I would bury them. Too bad I had to get rid of them already. Dang liberal economy.

Pull all money out of the bank.

Massive increase in preps.

Buy stocks in environmental crap.

Trump: 

Significant increase in preps.

Replace firearms.

Keep my dang mouth shut.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not going to do much if anything differently, I'm still on track to go look at some properties in northern Idaho. Not sure how that is going to shake out, just keeping it open mind about it and following up on leads and ideas. 

I've been checking out the tiny homes thing and wondering if that would work for me. I also have a lead on a couple of cabins that have power, a well and septic, but they are in rough shape and one hasn't been lived in for years and looks as if it has been vandalized. 

Actually and not politically related, I've curtailed my prepper related buying because it will just be more stuff I have to move when the time comes. I've got more than enough already to make my back ache just thinking about it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Trump wins, I sell 90% of my stuff
Hildebeast wins all the supplies in the world won't matter...


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Trump wins, I sell 90% of my stuff
> Hildebeast wins all the supplies in the world won't matter...


What stuff? Trump can't stop the storm that's coming nobody can.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If the beast wins ,, The only change I will do is make sure I have a hell of a lot more ammo ,, If Trump wins sill buy a hell of a lot more ammo ,, no matter who wins your going to need lots of ammo .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I think almost everyone will have different perspectives before the fall elections - we have a very tumultuous 6 months ahead of us .... if people thought that some of the primary rallies got riotous - wait until Cleveland and some of Trump's upcoming venues ....


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

If Hillary wins I have to find some cheap property in Belize...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More guns and ammo both Trump and Hillary are anti 2nd 100%


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> If Hillary wins I have to find some cheap property in Belize...


They have really restrictive gun laws down there. You're better off on home turf.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't see any real changes.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

When I can afford, I will increase and replace what comes to an end of it's shelf life, non perishables will be maintained or increased. Politics may change but I won't.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If the Skank is the dem nominee-- there will be another run on guns, ammo and reloading supplies--
Plan accordingly--


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Keep prepping at the rate I am now. Unless I get a raise, then I'll step it up a notch.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

tango said:


> If the Skank is the dem nominee-- there will be another run on guns, ammo and reloading supplies--
> Plan accordingly--


Thank you for stating this it is obvious but I did not think of it.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

alterego said:


> Thank you for stating this it is obvious but I did not think of it.


It's how I'm looking at it. Foodstuffs are at same level. But ammo is on high priority right now, as well as an alternate form of electric. We are looking at reducing monthly bills to put more cash in storage. And I don't mean the bank.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't see any difference between the two so the outcome is a disaster either way. I'll just keep doing the same, nothing will effect or change a thing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Keep prepping regardless because you never know what will rear its ugly head up or when.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Same, same here. More canned goods and ammunition.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I think no matter what we are in trouble. what will I do? I already started as soon as the other 2 idiots dropped out. bought another 450lbs of dried beans, 300 of white rice, ordered a bunch more buckets and mylar bags. Bought 120 lbs of chicken that I will be dehydrating and canning. Have obsessed about security all week, potential problems with family, garden and animals to the point I am in tears much of the day. I have a list a mile long of things that need to be done and I can not get to them fast enough. I am frustrated and angry that this country is going to hell faster than we could ever hope to stop it and nobody seems to care or want to do anything about it. 
It is my opinion that you idiots on this site who keep denying there is a problem, or keep insisting you should only prep for a "natural disaster" may as well go dig a big hole now, because you're going to need it.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I think no matter what we are in trouble. what will I do? I already started as soon as the other 2 idiots dropped out. bought another 450lbs of dried beans, 300 of white rice, ordered a bunch more buckets and mylar bags. Bought 120 lbs of chicken that I will be dehydrating and canning. Have obsessed about security all week, potential problems with family, garden and animals to the point I am in tears much of the day. I have a list a mile long of things that need to be done and I can not get to them fast enough. I am frustrated and angry that this country is going to hell faster than we could ever hope to stop it and nobody seems to care or want to do anything about it.
> It is my opinion that you idiots on this site who keep denying there is a problem, or keep insisting you should only prep for a "natural disaster" may as well go dig a big hole now, because you're going to need it.


I am glad that someone else feels like things are going downhill fast. Sometimes I think it is false bravado, you know how most men are, they don't want to admit they are troubled, not prepared, etc. We will never get everything done that we need to do. That is why I have rolls of barbed wire sitting in my garage, why I have baby fish in a tank rather than in my yet to be expanded pond, and why my greenhouse is still not up. So many things to do and only so much daylight to do it. I feel like if I have the things to complete a task then hopefully when the time comes I can do it. We have a saying in our home "We have a 5 year plan and God has a 5 minute plan", in other words all the planning in the world isn't going to go exactly like we want it to. It gets overwhelming and seems so daunting when we think of everything we need or should do. I hate to admit it but we are only human.

Would you please start a thread about the dehydrating and canning chicken. I would love to know how you do it. I am sure there are others that would benefit from the thread.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> I think no matter what we are in trouble. what will I do? I already started as soon as the other 2 idiots dropped out. bought another 450lbs of dried beans, 300 of white rice, ordered a bunch more buckets and mylar bags. Bought 120 lbs of chicken that I will be dehydrating and canning. Have obsessed about security all week, potential problems with family, garden and animals to the point I am in tears much of the day. I have a list a mile long of things that need to be done and I can not get to them fast enough. I am frustrated and angry that this country is going to hell faster than we could ever hope to stop it and nobody seems to care or want to do anything about it.
> It is my opinion that you idiots on this site who keep denying there is a problem, or keep insisting you should only prep for a "natural disaster" may as well go dig a big hole now, because you're going to need it.


Well in this post alone you have 1,000 lbs of food I don't know why you're so stressed lol


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> I think no matter what we are in trouble. I am frustrated and angry that this country is going to hell faster than we could ever hope to stop it and nobody seems to care or want to do anything about it.
> It is my opinion that you idiots on this site who keep denying there is a problem, or keep insisting you should only prep for a "natural disaster" may as well go dig a big hole now, because you're going to need it.


Ditto! Could not agree more!

Storm clouds are gathering. Anyone actually watching the news and digging deeper beyond the headlines makes it quite clear that "something wicked this way comes"....and soon.

When I get back to the USA in June, I'm following TN's lead and upping my preps. Jul-Aug 4-week tour in Nigeria is probably going to be my last, and I'll then have time at home to really accelerate my preps.

That is all contingent on me finishing up in Nigeria unscathed. The area I work is now under a new threat...not by Boko Haram...but by local militants who want more of the oil money from production. Two bombings in the last two days, with threats of more to come. I flew a Nigerian bomb squad to an offshore platform yesterday after an unexploded device was found. Fun times in the oil fields!

Niger Delta Avengers

Biggest concern for me right now is the potential of the dollar to completely collapse.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have increased my prepping a bit if anything and not necessarily because of the two dumb asses running for office, but rather, as a whole, I have been seeing storm clouds on many different fronts. The idiots in Washington aren't helping the situation but they aren't the only problem nor are they the most urgent issues I see. Something wicked this way comes.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been saying, for a long time, that we are circling the drain. 
I just don't see anyone with a stopper--


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

This election in general is scaring the crap out of me. I honestly think the election preparation itself (given our candidates) has caused a massive rise in potential problems that I doubt will go away after the election happens. Either way our foreign relations are jacked up, economic collapse is just on the edge, and "democracy" is just about out the window. People are rioting, and I think it is only going to get worse. Both Hillary and Trump scare me, in different ways. We'll be watching closely to know which *way* to go in our preps, but either way we're amping up.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> They have really restrictive gun laws down there. You're better off on home turf.


Actually I had not (obviously) done much research about living down there. Thanks for the info. Every time I daydream about another country I seem to come to the conclusion it's better to just find some tucked away property right here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Trump presidency should equate to easier access to firearms and everything around them, so that should me easier and cheaper buying. Otherwise no change.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

More of everything right now including silver ( to poor for gold) ammo food hygiene clothing... Have to be ready for either one of the evils that are approaching rapidly.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you imagine how this looks to all the foreign countries that already have started to loose faith in the American dollar?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> A Trump presidency should equate to easier access to firearms and everything around them, so that should me easier and cheaper buying. Otherwise no change.


 When did he change he has been anti Gun anit 2nd amendment all his life.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> When did he change he has been anti Gun anit 2nd amendment all his life.


Before you guys get too excited about Trump standing for your 2nd Amendment rights consider his interview on CNN yesterday where he stated that he was "open" to raising the federal minimum wage. In the debate last November, he railed about there should be no federal minimum wage (the correct stance). He flip/flops on everything depending on who he is talking to. If you trust him with your gun rights, you may be sadly disappointed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When I came to this forum, I was looking for information about growing things and how to spot and forage edibles in the woods of south Alabama. I'm still learning and still preparing the best I can for whatever comes. I can't really hasten it, so I suppose nothing will change based on who is elected.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I will keep buying and prepping. But I will start buying more reloading supplies. Some of the powders are already hard to find. I never heard of to much ammo.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Preps? What preps? GUns? Sold all of them out of my truck bed in the parking lot at the last gun show. Doesn't matter who wins. I won't need preps/guns because all will be fine with unicorn farts and free stuff.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

No point in changing things. Your only as ready as you can be.










Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The outcome of this election won't affect my preps in the slightest.

Not one little bit.

The president is but a tool, it's like worrying about which type of hammer somebody is going to use to break your fingers with, a claw hammer or a ball-peen.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

If Hillary wins I cash in some of my 401K to buy more guns and ammo, if Trump wins I will cash in a little less of my 401K for guns and ammo. If neither win, I'm going to sale my guns and give it all to the church, for the answered prayers.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------

